

Genghis Khan's genetic legacy has competition - jaoued
http://www.nature.com/news/genghis-khan-s-genetic-legacy-has-competition-1.16767

======
dwd
Douglas Adams touched on this with the character wanting to bulldoze Dent's
house as being a descendant of Genghis Khan with "a predilection for little
fur hats" years before that 2003 study.

